# What's your age?



## JungleRob (Sep 10, 2008)

Have noticed a lot of new names recently and am wondering what the general age of members is? 

Seems to be a lot of younger people joining, which could be a good thing for the hobby.

Cheers,
JungleRob


----------



## Kitah (Sep 10, 2008)

If you count me as being young, I'm 18  Only herp I have at the moment is a turtle at the moment, but hoping to get a python or two (or more...) when I finish my university degree


----------



## Duke (Sep 10, 2008)

As per my profile, I'm 21 years old.
You get a massive influx of new members during the school holidays.
And since this is a weekday, it follows that most people to vote so far are in the 31-40 bracket.
Wait till after 3pm and you get all the kids voting 


Bringing new faces to the hobby is always a good thing. I'm always trying to get new people to come to the monthly Sydney herp meetings. It helps build understanding, respect, and appreciation towards reptiles.
But with inexperienced forumers, comes inexperienced advice.
You really need the older generation to help us out when our herps are sick.
I'd clearly take an older persons advice over someone who's just gotten into the business.
I reckon it should be mandatory to show your age in the profile window.


----------



## Dave (Sep 10, 2008)

Duke said:


> As per my profile, I'm 21 years old.
> You get a massive influx of new members during the school holidays.
> And since this is a weekday, it follows that most people to vote so far are in the 31-40 bracket.
> Wait till after 3pm and you get all the kids voting
> ...



I voted 10-15. Just because you are young doesn't mean you don't know much, some younger people research a specific species


----------



## Kitah (Sep 10, 2008)

As dave mentioned, it doesn't necessarily mean that the person is experienced; you could get a 70 year old who has just entered the industry by getting a carpet python or something. I know what your getting at though Duke, experience often does come with age, but not all of the time.


----------



## Chris1 (Sep 10, 2008)

i cant believe i'm in the most popular age group,...and i'm such an old fart!!!


----------



## mrillusion (Sep 10, 2008)

Duke said:


> As per my profile, I'm 21 years old.
> You get a massive influx of new members during the school holidays.
> And since this is a weekday, it follows that most people to vote so far are in the 31-40 bracket.
> Wait till after 3pm and you get all the kids voting
> ...



hey i would love to come along to a meeting when, where, who ,what, how much, how often?


----------



## Tatelina (Sep 10, 2008)

Duke said:


> As per my profile, I'm 21 years old.
> I'd clearly take an older persons advice over someone who's just gotten into the business.
> I reckon it should be mandatory to show your age in the profile window.


Just because a person is older or has been keeping reptiles for longer does not mean they are more experienced or know what they're talking about!
I know some pretty pathetic keepers of all ages and who have been keeping herps for a variety of years that shouldn't be giving advice when clearly they don't have a good grip on things themselves, and on the other scale know of some fantastic younger people who are constantly learning and are already a wealth of knowledge and experience.


----------



## Fiona74 (Sep 10, 2008)

So how old are you JungleRob? Or what age bracket


----------



## Renagade (Sep 10, 2008)

I've notice that there is more women on this site now.


----------



## callith (Sep 10, 2008)

i think its good to see that the hobby is appealing to all age groups etc as it gets people more aware etc of reptiles in general.


----------



## Lplater (Sep 10, 2008)

Chris1 said:


> i cant believe i'm in the most popular age group,...and i'm such an old fart!!!


 lol i must be a spring chicken then as im only 28


----------



## salebrosus (Sep 10, 2008)

29  Once i hit 30 i am going to start counting backwards :lol:


----------



## Leigh (Sep 10, 2008)

i took my age down yonks ago. with all the other younger members making a fool of themselves it was self preservation  

actually i've forgotten if i ever put it back up, i suppose i'll find out when i post this.


----------



## Stitched (Sep 10, 2008)

im 25, with the mind of a 35 year old and the maturity of a 15 year old


----------



## DanTheMan (Sep 10, 2008)

wow theres some people 60 or over that know how to use a computer!
Could teach my grandparents a thing or two


----------



## Nikki. (Sep 10, 2008)

Turned 12 this year.


----------



## gman78 (Sep 10, 2008)

Good post.
This hobby would see a lot of different ages


----------



## colt08 (Sep 10, 2008)

16 2 years then 18 woot but yer


----------



## bundy_zigg (Sep 10, 2008)

DanTheMan said:


> wow theres some people 60 or over that know how to use a computer!
> Could teach my grandparents a thing or two


 
My Poppa is 79 and he can use a computer better than many young ones :lol:, he often helps me out if I have a problem!! haha - I love my Poppa 
And as you can see im 24 my oh my how the years pass seems like yesterday I was hitting my first teen!!


----------



## Riley (Sep 10, 2008)

turning 14.


----------



## JungleRob (Sep 10, 2008)

dino the horse said:


> So how old are you JungleRob? Or what age bracket


 

I'm 31 dino.


----------



## JungleRob (Sep 10, 2008)

salebrosus said:


> 29  Once i hit 30 i am going to start counting backwards :lol:


 
Nah, once you hit 68 you have to turn around and go the other way! :lol:


----------



## Trouble (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm 15.... 16 in 38 days!
This site has taught me alot, but I can't say I'm a knowlagable herper just yet, but I can pass a bit of advice onto people that will help them. 
It's not how old you are, it's how you use your knowlage


----------



## Emzie (Sep 10, 2008)

im 19 hopefully forever i have the biggest fear of turning 20


----------



## Leigh (Sep 10, 2008)

Emzie said:


> im 19 hopefully forever i have the biggest fear of turning 20



nah 20'll be fine, it's 21 you've gotta worry about.. then 22, then 23.. then 24, 25... 30.


----------



## Brother (Sep 10, 2008)

Emzie said:


> im 19 hopefully forever i have the biggest fear of turning 20




I was worried about that too. Turning 30 in a couple of months now.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Sep 10, 2008)

14 in 5 days!!!


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Sep 10, 2008)

Im 10 and turning 11 in less than a month! YAY!!!


----------



## Duke (Sep 10, 2008)

mrillusion said:


> hey i would love to come along to a meeting when, where, who ,what, how much, how often?


http://www.ahs.org.au/meetings.php
and
http://www.ahs.org.au/calendar.php

The next one is in two weeks time.
We meet at The Australian Museum around 7pm, with the meeting kicking off at 7:30pm. It's a great way to meet people from this site.

Myself, Hetty, Grimbeny, Leigh, JasonL, Jill, and good old Hix are a few of the regulars. Although I haven't been going that long, myself. I still feel like an outsider.


----------



## Hetty (Sep 10, 2008)

Leigh said:


> nah 20'll be fine, it's 21 you've gotta worry about.. then 22, then 23.. then 24, 25... 30.



:shock: argh! 21! I feel so old!


----------



## Hetty (Sep 10, 2008)

Duke said:


> Myself, Hetty, Grimbeny, Leigh, JasonL, Jill, and good old Hix are a few of the regulars. Although I haven't been going that long, myself. I still feel like an outsider.



Ooh, old Hix, he'll like that :lol:


----------



## JasonL (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm 35 today...yay for me...


----------



## Duke (Sep 10, 2008)

JasonL said:


> I'm 35 today...yay for me...


Engadine Bowlo? 15 minutes?


----------



## bundy_zigg (Sep 10, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JasonL  !! 

30 is the new 21!!!


----------



## Kyro (Sep 10, 2008)

Happy Bithday Jas, I'm 33


----------



## LullabyLizard (Sep 10, 2008)

JasonL said:


> I'm 35 today...yay for me...



Happy Birthday!


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Sep 10, 2008)

hi i know this has nothing to do with it but how do you make polls like this one


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Sep 10, 2008)

and by the way happy birthday


----------



## guff_man (Sep 10, 2008)

20 for me, 21 in 4 weeks


----------



## Brigsy (Sep 10, 2008)

29!!!! yes i said it out loud. Freakin me out a bit


----------



## Leigh (Sep 10, 2008)

Hetty's 21, JasonL 35, you're all so OLD!!


----------



## Rocky (Sep 10, 2008)

I am 12, turning 13 in January. I noticed once i put my age away from viewing eyes i have gotten a lot more respect. Good times


----------



## Hetty (Sep 10, 2008)

Leigh said:


> Hetty's 21, JasonL 35, you're all so OLD!!



You're getting older every day. Before you know it, you'll be 30. Haha!


----------



## nuthn2do (Sep 10, 2008)

F f f f f f for for fort ........ forgot .... what was the question


----------



## salebrosus (Sep 10, 2008)

Happy Birthday Jason!


----------



## FAY (Sep 10, 2008)

Scared of turning 20, 30.....OMG!


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Sep 10, 2008)

36 years old, no grey hairs yet but wont be long.................Haha


----------



## melgalea (Sep 10, 2008)

i will be 27 in a couple of months. errrrr i miss being 21


----------



## Fester (Sep 10, 2008)

DanTheMan said:


> wow theres some people 60 or over that know how to use a computer!
> Could teach my grandparents a thing or two


 
We played with real computers back then! Like Vic 20, Atari, Amstrad, Commodore 64, Amiga, TRS 80 etc


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Sep 11, 2008)

well im 16..17 next week.woot.woot


----------



## frognut (Sep 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday Jason. Mine is in September too. A little older than you, 40 something just cant remember. (senior moment). What did you get for you birthday? More snakes


----------



## mrmikk (Sep 15, 2008)

Older than I want to be!


----------



## TrueBlue (Sep 15, 2008)

Hell im 47 and still no grey hairs, except for a few on my chin, and a full head of hair.
The missus is gravid atm too so im not doing to bad, still not shooting blanks.(although shes 10 years younger).

You guys that are worried about turning 20 or 30, gee get with the program, life starts at 40.

Oh yeah, happy birthday jasonl, you OLD bugger.


----------



## ogg666 (Sep 15, 2008)

I'll be 32 this sunday


----------



## spilota_variegata (Sep 15, 2008)

zoocam said:


> i will be 27 in a couple of months. errrrr i miss being 21



I vaguely remember being 21 - a LONG time ago 

Looking back, I wish I could be about 35 again. Still young enough to do anything you desire, yet old enough to be respected in a highly competitive work environment.


----------



## Carpetcleaner (Sep 15, 2008)

35 and I think I found your grey hairs.....I've got them for you.


----------



## Courtzrocks (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm 20...21 in January...I wanna be 65 so I don't have to work  Oh well, hopefully once I have a house I can start breeding birds...would be nice to make a living of that...maybe some snakes too....nice.


----------



## countrygirl (Sep 15, 2008)

*hehe*

im 47 and female not many of us around hehehe.Love my Reptiles and tattoos :evil:


----------



## No-two (Sep 16, 2008)

18


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Sep 16, 2008)

Been 17 for 10mins
woot woot
happyer then a happy meal.


----------



## Nikki. (Sep 16, 2008)

WHOOOP WHOOOP!*~* Happy 17th Birthday Jordan!!!


----------



## Rocky (Sep 16, 2008)

18 In november


----------



## shadoe (Sep 16, 2008)

18 in april and hanging out for it!!
stupid parents and their reptile dislikes are holding me back!


----------



## pythons73 (Sep 16, 2008)

Happy birthday reptilegirl-jordan,im 35 but still look 21.


----------



## just_mel (Sep 17, 2008)

27


----------



## aliveandkicking (Sep 17, 2008)

Somewhere between late 20's and early 30's


----------



## rob74 (Sep 17, 2008)

im 33 ill b 34 in nov


----------



## ttaipan (Sep 17, 2008)

spilota_variegata said:


> I vaguely remember being 21 - a LONG time ago
> 
> Looking back, I wish I could be about 35 again. Still young enough to do anything you desire, yet old enough to be respected in a highly competitive work environment.



Yeah, i think i can remember 21! Ummm 35 *would* be great again!:lol: But I still get out the bush for a look around!!  I'm happy.


----------



## Toastie (Sep 17, 2008)

16, what a wonderful age, so much to learn but u just can't be stuffed unless ur interested... i no more about reptiles then the maths test i got on friday and the essay i have to write for english, (if only it was about reptiles!)


----------



## Slugga!! (Sep 17, 2008)

21 too...

for all you newbies, just remember that this is a forum is a good eduacional tool, and everyone (i hope!) is out to help you. 

BUT, at the end of the day, it is only people expressing their *opinions* on a topic.

these may be correct/incorrect...and if you are new, there is no way of knowing.. just make sure you souce your information from a range of places, and question everything you read (yes, people can write books with incorrect information too) .

sorry for preaching, uni habits getting to me again.... sorry folk.. n happy herping


----------



## Dipcdame (Sep 18, 2008)

This little black duck is 'somewhere between thirty and me expiry date'!!!!!!!
ANd for all of you here who are paranoid about hitting milestines in your ages, remember this.....
"_Don't ever worry about getting old, because there's some of us who won't get the chance to_
........now there's something to ponder!!


----------



## ogg666 (Sep 21, 2008)

I am officially 32 woo hoo.......


----------



## Chris89 (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm 18, 19 in November.


----------



## sambam (Dec 8, 2008)

i am 13.
had reptiles under my own name since i was 10.


----------



## Jungletrans (Dec 8, 2008)

Well preserved 53 . All my body cells were thoroughly soaked in alcohol and asstd other chemicals for many , many years .


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Dec 8, 2008)

8 and a half


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 18, 2008)

I am 10~


----------



## Omgitschris (Dec 18, 2008)

i'm 16, but i dont wanna leave school and work full time and buy a car or house, why cant i just be like peter pan ? i dont want to grow up, dont like the idea of having grey hairs. :cry:
but i want to have my own house and car and stuff, but school is more fun


----------



## Ebzilla (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm 15.


----------



## cockney red (Dec 24, 2008)

51. Going on 15.:lol:


----------



## kandi (Dec 24, 2008)

42 yes it sounds old , looks old but do i feel old . Hell No!!!!


----------



## boxhead (Dec 24, 2008)

Jungletrans said:


> Well preserved 53 . All my body cells were thoroughly soaked in alcohol and asstd other chemicals for many , many years .


 51 today . must have used same alcohol and chemicals . 50 is the new 40 :lol:


----------



## cockney red (Dec 24, 2008)

boxhead said:


> 51 today . must have used same alcohol and chemicals . 50 is the new 40 :lol:


You old fart.:lol:


----------



## boxhead (Dec 24, 2008)

cockney red said:


> You old fart.:lol:


 yea the pension is getting closer


----------



## -Matt- (Dec 24, 2008)

20 years of age...


----------



## BenReyn (Dec 24, 2008)

15!!
Teen pride!


----------



## notechistiger (Dec 24, 2008)

Sixteen. Staying at home until I've got enough saved up.


----------

